
'My son spent £3,160 in one game' - DanBC
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-48925623
======
DanBC
When some drastic new piece of law is introduced some people on HN are
confused about where it comes from.

This article is a good example of how legislation starts. The UK is slowly
moving to tighter regulation of gambling and activities which are like
gambling, especially if these are targeted at children.

